# AMP Multi-Lock terminal crimping machine?



## JesseConant (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi all,
I want to make some wiring changes and need to deal with the pins and plastic connectors like are on the ends of the turn signal wires and are the connections for the wiring harness. I think they are called *terminal crimping machine*?
I've done some work and crimped them with needle nose pliers and solder. They work fine, but its a pain. Would really like to find a crimping tool but not sure if what I found will work ... The OEM tool is really expensive and not an option for me.
Does anyone have experience with either of these tools or another you can point me to?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*Crimping tool*

I worked many years as a technician and know this can be frustrating. I believe what you are looking for can be found at amazon.com. I keep one of these crimpers in my computer desk all the time. It crimps the wire and also wraps the end of of the terminal around the insulation in one stroke. It works on both Molex and D-sub pins. Takes the hassle out of a time consuming job and does it better. This s not a cheap tool and it accepts many different pin types. I cannot post a link but go to Amazon and look for Crimping-D-Sub-Barrel-Molex-Connectors.

I hope this helps,

willway (where there's a willis trere's a way)


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

JesseConant said:


> Hi all,
> I want to make some wiring changes and need to deal with the pins and plastic connectors like are on the ends of the turn signal wires and are the connections for the wiring harness. I think they are called *terminal crimping machine*?
> I've done some work and crimped them with needle nose pliers and solder. They work fine, but its a pain. Would really like to find a crimping tool but not sure if what I found will work ... The OEM tool is really expensive and not an option for me.
> Does anyone have experience with either of these tools or another you can point me to?


Howdy Jesse,

I posted some information on what I think you need last week. I worked with electronics for over 50 years, so I know what you are dealing with. The simple tool I think you need is a "molex ratcheting crimper". I cannot post a link but it can be found on Amazon. Hopefully they will not block this reply. Molex is a product of AMP. These crimpers will crimp many different pin sizes, they crimp the wire, then wrap the end of the pin around the wire insulation all in one operation. TIP! To remove the insulation from small wires, heat the insulation with a match or lighter then use the back of a knife to remove the insulation.(I use my thumbnail)

willway


----------

